# any unusual pretty girls names??



## bumpyjo

im not sure what sex our baby is yet but we have been thinking about names and we have a boys name but no girls name - any ideas?? :thumbup:


----------



## loz

ive just been on facebook and someone i knows called her baby talia, not heard that one before but thought it was quite pretty x


----------



## Jasa1911

Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol 
We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx


----------



## c.t.c.smith

I loooove Isabella or Hadley


----------



## spaceprawn

Evangeline.....like in Nanny McPhee


----------



## daffire

Melody, Azure, Meredith, Celeste, Faith and the list goes on and on. I have trouble with boy names :s


----------



## booboomagoo

Astrid


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jasa1911 said:


> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx

Thats lovely. It means wife in the TV series Game of Thrones.


----------



## LoraLoo

River
Storm
Luna
River
Kalani
Fallon
Bronte
Brogan
Elise
Willow
Autumn
Anya
Aliyah
Rayne
Elodie

xxx


----------



## cupcakemomma

If we have a girl, we're naming her Azalee, after DH's grandma who recently passed away.


----------



## Jaybear5

Tayliah
Skye
Willow


----------



## boomer

if we have a girl we're going for Mayflower Grace (at least thats favourite at the moment!)

just not sure on how to spell Mayflower, traditional or not!!

We can't agree on any boys names!


----------



## Bebica

Moira,Beatrice,Lorea,Aphrodite,Chloe,Nives,Leonia,Amia,Lamia,etc....


----------



## Michieb

I named my daughter Carina - In the us its not popular at all - but in europe i hear its more common - i fell in love with it because it means sweet little one which was perfect!! We know no one who has it - and being a michelle that was important to me! I struggled with girl names myself!


----------



## MummyStobe

Not sure if it's uncommon or not but I love Isla.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

My BIL and his GF named their baby girl Skylar, we hadn't heard of it before then, i think it's a lovely name.


----------



## mummy2be2012

i love coral lullaby but hubby says no!


----------



## Ashley8806

Our daughters name is Aubrianna - It's not too different, but not common either...


----------



## Jasa1911

Cherrybinky said:


> Jasa1911 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx
> 
> Thats lovely. It means wife in the TV series Game of Thrones.Click to expand...

Lol! I knew someone would bring that up! We read the books years ago and decided on it then if we had a girl! We were rather gutted when the TV series came out lol! We ate going with the meaning of queen. As it means married tonthe king! Either way it's a cute name we think :). Thanks xx


----------



## Mummyemmy09

We called our dd lois, its not too unusual but i dont know anyone else with that name and we wanted something that wasnt very common. 
Another name i like is saoirse pronounced seer-sha, its an irish name.

Emma x


----------



## Sherileigh

My niece's name is Kalina. I love that name. Different but pretty and she can be called Kali for short. Or my son calls her Nina! lol.


----------



## chobette

Jasa1911 said:


> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx

Is that from game of thrones? Love the name Khaleesi, me and my DH joke we will call our daughter our little Khaleesi as it means queen in the Dothraki language. (looked up the guide online (my husband and I are nerds) hehe :haha:

I like Aria, Kaydence (rhythm), Bailey (biased - my name), Alayna are my top picks for not so common girls names. :thumbup:


----------



## mumtobeoct10

I love ailbhe( alva) and cora both lovely different Irish names which is gonna be our trend ..... Hope its a girl haha we have no boys names .....although odhran (orin) is our ds name .... A very unusual Irish name too ....


----------



## babytibby

our little bundle of pink will be called Layla Rose. No real meaning to it other than I picked it and we all fell in love with it


----------



## purechaos109

We are going to name LO Lydia Ann and my SIL is going to name her LO Pixie Raylynn (I think the spelling is right)! I haven't heard any Lydias or Pixies where I live!


----------



## yazoo

We are going to call bubs Saoirse (seer-sha) if it is a girl. Layla, Kelsey, Casey and Ellie where also options.


----------



## Squishyplush1

Jasa1911 said:


> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx

Is that from game of throwns!! my husband read all the books and we watch the show together:) i thought it was pretty too..and it means queen..WIN!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

My cousins who are from Hawaii named their little girls kaiori (Kay-or-ee) and malia (meaning Marie)


----------



## JackiePed

I am rather hooked on the name Roxanne nn Roxie... I usually go for less unusual names, but this one has me right now.


----------



## trelean

hi there, i have 4 children with the names, lyric, steele, lawson and seven, we find out tomorrow what we are having, we have a boys name sorted but a bit iffy on a girls name, was thinking the name sterling-axl if we have a girl and our boys name is axl-sterling,hope this helps


----------



## thefirstbaby

anastasia, 
laila, 
demetria <-- the name i was going to use if my baby boy was a girl.


----------



## Thistledown

I saw the names Ilyra and Aviana recently, and thought they were unusual while still being pretty and not too "out there".


----------



## mommy4

We love Everleigh, Isis and Willow.


----------



## Teampinky

LOL! it may do you ladies some good to remember that these babies will someday be adults! 98% of the names I've seen posted are a set-up. How about Carebear Rainbow?


----------



## MrsH86

I love some of the names suggested. We are going with the name Freya, I know it's not too unusual now but still not exactly common. My niece is called Elodie which is quite different too. x


----------



## Jasa1911

Teampinky said:


> LOL! it may do you ladies some good to remember that these babies will someday be adults! 98% of the names I've seen posted are a set-up. How about Carebear Rainbow?

Bit harsh, but each to their own!

The names on here are lovely and I'm sure a name will grow with a child if not my daughter will have her middle name to revert to should she wish too when she's older. I think that's it's closed minded people who judge people by their name or take the Micky when they are older!

Just my opinion though before I get pounced on! 

Stick with the names you like ladies!! Cx


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

trelean said:


> hi there, i have 4 children with the names, lyric, steele, lawson and seven, we find out tomorrow what we are having, we have a boys name sorted but a bit iffy on a girls name, was thinking the name sterling-axl if we have a girl and our boys name is axl-sterling,hope this helps

Helo we have Lyric picked for a boys name but heard it can be a girls name to, is ur lo a boy or girl?:flower:


----------



## halligan

Our little girl name is Amity it means friendship!! her middle name is Grace......"Amity Grace".


----------



## xAmberLFCx

If our Little one was a girl we liked the names Aaliyah or Mia  
x


----------



## Behbahani

My husband is half Iranian and he found the name 'misha' which i love, so that is our top name at the moment for our little girl.


----------



## Leeze

I like Elena (El-lay-na) but my OH isn't so keen! We;re looking for an unusual and interesting name but one that's not difficult to pronounce!! Zara is another possibility for us. I'm also going to keep an eye on this thread for inspiration!!! Xx


----------



## Mummys2be

My Brother wanted to name his daughter Arryanna (arry-hanna) which i think is lovely! but they chose it as a middle name instead! 

i also like Evangeline or Eleanor! xxx


----------



## VickieLP

I really like Jo-Hanna - It's differnt as it's not Joanna - I don't know anybody else with the name.... It's not too out there and it was my beloved nans name..... Just got to convince OH...  For a boy I just love Stan........


----------



## katrina1987

I was adamant we were having a girl but turned out having another little boy, cant wait. But I had only choosen 2girls names. I think the are both really pretty and unusual:

Rosalie - traditional old french name from the 1600's
Briana - traditionally a welsh name


----------



## cantwaitforu

I love Eleanora and Beatrice. Classic, recognizable, feminine, but different enough for someone to stop and think it was pretty. They are cute for a baby, but will also suit an adult, most importantly! 

In Canada there is a huge trend in going back to classic, old-fashioned names. It's less about the made-up, different names now.


----------



## Xuxa

My eldest daughter is Coral and this one on her way will be Crystal. Also love the name River for boys or girls.xxx


----------



## TxCk

I absolutely love the name Presley. It's not common where I live, but my dh hates it. Wish I could change his mind!


----------



## kirsty87

my lil lady is going to be called Phoebe !!!!x


----------



## abi17

At the moment we love arabella joy, I think its really pretty and Girly but not very common. Love the names on here  il be keeping an eye on this thread as I want a second choice name just incase either of us don't like arabella when she's born, it means answered prayer if you want to no the meaning x


----------



## shortie1990

Love some of these suggestions :flower: will be keeping an eye out for inspiration


----------



## Tahliasummers

I love the name Zahli (Zah-Lee) that's what I'm going to name my little girl and I named my baby boy Preston James...

The other names I was thinking for my baby girl was
- Kody
- Koko 
- Echo*
- Kohanna*
- Kyoko
- Keiko*
- Madison
- Kyani (kye-anee)
- Kyanne 
- Yoshana (ya-sha-nah)
- Melody
- Kahlessi


----------



## sammy10kids

We have an Ellis which isnt ususally heard of for a girl. This one would have been Bobbie if a girl xx


----------



## pops23

Jasa1911 said:



> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx

Is it from game of thrones hun? Our girls name is arya  xxx


----------



## pops23

Whoops just seen how old this thread is!


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Here is a list of names for those who are looking now. I know this is an old thread but if your like me new ideas are always welcome. 

Kinley - G
Braelyn - G
Jasper - B
Maddox - B
Kyleah is my daughters name. 
Madalynn - G 
My cousin just named her baby Braxton which I LOVE


----------



## Jasa1911

pops23 said:


> Jasa1911 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of people will say our name isn't usual and we got it fro a TV programme, and im sure lots of people will hate it, but we are calling our little girl Khaleesi (Ka-lee-see).
> Oh and we got it from a book not the TV lol
> We love it because its pretty in our opinion and very different... suits her already  xx
> 
> Is it from game of thrones hun? Our girls name is arya  xxxClick to expand...

Hey hun... Yes it is, we read the book years ago though and I decided thats what I wanted for a girl, then the TV show popped up haha! 

Thats a gorgeous name too! Im determined to call a boy Tyrion haha!! xx


----------



## pops23

Definitely!! I watched the season 2 finale last night, amazing!! xx


----------



## mrslouiseb

my girls are morgan ruby elise shes 7
skye bethany louise is 4
and harleigh summer victoria is 3 

i love the name romy jade for a girl and brodie for a boy xx


----------



## Aelanu

We have every intention of naming our little girl (if it is indeed...a little girl) Ximena Renae (Zye-me-nuh Reh-nay). OH and I love unique names :)


----------



## mummy3

My youngest daughter is called Eilidh (aylee) Not too rare in scotland where I'm from but unheard of in San Diego where we live now!


----------



## sarah1989

Abra
Aurelie
Brynn
Celia
Delaney
Elyse
Fiona
Gretchen
Harlow
Jade
Leilani
Lydia
Matilda
Miriam
Myla
Nadia
Rosemary
Selina
Tabitha


----------



## rwhite

^ Those names are gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## mrslouiseb

all such beautiful names xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I love Rosalie and Evelyn! x


----------



## Lady Amalara

My daughter just a a daughter and she called her Khaleesi Alexandra. I think it is a beautiful name and an added bonus that it also means queen!


----------



## DanyIree

I'm so glad we are not the only ones who love unusual names for our girsl:)

We named our 1st daughter Ireland and we are expecting number 2 at the end of September and we will be naming her Daenerys (Da-nare-es).:thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

My LO is called Kiara :) quite unusal.. however some people don't get it when I say it so I'm forever saying tiara with a k lol 

Cx


----------



## Mummy2B21

This is an old thread she wpuld of already named her daughter to whoever bumped.


----------

